# african shell dwellers



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

I wanted to do a nano tank. Does anyone keep or breed any shell dwellers in the gta???
or know where i can find some?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The best place in Ontario for find any and all cichlids including shell dwellers is Finatics in Mississauga on Dixie Road at Meyerside Drive.

Call Mike the owner to make sure he is in the day you want to visit.
--
Paul

http://finaticsaquarium.com/


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I was in BA in Scarb yesterday, they had them but they were 12 or 13 dollars each.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you tried the Hamilton Aquaria society forum I know there are lots of cichlid breeders around that area? Good luck.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Have you tried the Hamilton Aquaria society forum I know there are lots of cichlid breeders around that area? Good luck.


Plus the auction is this Sat.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

KING KONG said:


> I wanted to do a nano tank. Does anyone keep or breed any shell dwellers in the gta???
> or know where i can find some?


I have a nice colony neolamprologus multifasciatus, a small fish, great for a Nano tank. Very interesting fish to keep and watch.
I have colony of 25+ adults, juvies & fry in a 10G tank. Lots of shells and rocks in the tank to promote breeding.

Very active & growing colony.

Asking 30$ for 7 fish. $50 for 14 for a mix of juvies & a few adults. I also have extra shells & shell gravel, free with purchase of 14.

Pick up in Etobicoke at Royal York & Bloor area, M-F days or Mississauga at Derry & 407, evenings after 7pm or weekends.

Pm if interested.


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks for all the ideas, tips and advice guys. 
I was planning on showing up for the auction this weekend also.


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

that sounds like a really good deal and i may have to take you up on that if i cannot find any other choices for this new project.



Scotmando said:


> I have a nice colony neolamprologus multifasciatus, a small fish, great for a Nano tank. Very interesting fish to keep and watch.
> I have colony of 25+ adults, juvies & fry in a 10G tank. Lots of shells and rocks in the tank to promote breeding.
> 
> Very active & growing colony.
> ...


----------

